# Winter



## dpc (Nov 5, 2017)

It's officially autumn but outside says winter where I live.


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2017)

At the top of the gondola ride just outside Banff AB


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 6, 2017)

When you awake to this, go back to bed. We have a 500' long driveway, so snow blowing usually takes half a day.



Our place in the winter by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice picture, Keith. I don't envy your day of snow blowing.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2017)

Local reservoir yesterday afternoon..


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2017)

dpc said:


> Local reservoir yesterday afternoon..



Very nice picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Local reservoir yesterday afternoon..
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## LarsCS (Nov 7, 2017)

Went higher up the other night to get above and timelapse some fog. The hoarfrost it left on the trees looked very nice..


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2017)

LarsCS said:


> Went higher up the other night to get above and timelapse some fog. The hoarfrost it left on the trees looked very nice..



I really like this picture. Nicely done, LarsCS.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 7, 2017)

NO! It is not winter yet! I refuse to believe it! It is still summer,


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2017)

LarsCS said:


> Went higher up the other night to get above and timelapse some fog. The hoarfrost it left on the trees looked very nice..




Nice picture, Lars. Reminds me of Christmas. Ya gotta love all that white, sparkly snow. 8)


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> NO! It is not winter yet! I refuse to believe it! It is still summer,




You're right, Don. It's not winter yet. Technically it's autumn. However, sometimes technicalities get in the way of reality.   8)


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2017)

Dull, white and cold... :-\


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 8, 2017)

dpc said:


> It's officially autumn but outside says winter where I live.



Looks like a cool place to live dpc. My kids love snow. We usually stay 3-4days in local mountain every x-mas 

Here in California we still in mid 70F and leaves start to fall. I call this shot "falling leave" ;D


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2017)

Nice picture, Dylan. I really like shots like that. Beautiful bokeh. Winter has its virtues. 8)


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2017)

That's a very nice picture, Dylan.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 8, 2017)

Very nice the falling leave. Good shot Dylan.

As this is the winter thread I was reminded of another picture with a flying object, but in horizontal direction instead of vertical direction. I stopped the motion of this thrown snow ball just in the right moment. But I was very lucky capturing this scene. I got this shot with the second attempt. And I was not shooting in burst mode with my first DSLR (EOS 350D).





regards
Frank


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2017)

;D Nicely done, Frank.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 8, 2017)

Surreal - very nice!



LarsCS said:


> Went higher up the other night to get above and timelapse some fog. The hoarfrost it left on the trees looked very nice..


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2017)

This morning...


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2017)

Forested mountain slope this past March...


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2017)

1. Fleur-de-lys
2. Old Pontiac


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2017)

1. Stepping stone in snow
2. Wagon wheel


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first one.



Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2017)

Bird feeder...


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2017)

Frost rimed cast iron fence...


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2017)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2017)

Twig in new fallen snow. From a walk down the street a couple of days ago.


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2017)

Ice fog this past Saturday...


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2017)

Hay bale...


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2017)

It's cold and white out there. 8) :-[


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc.  Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc.  Keep posting.




Thanks


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2017)

Dreary winter's day a year ago. I posted this previously but have gone back to the RAW file and reprocessed it in DXO PhotoLab (I really like its noise reduction), Perfectly Clear (Perfect Exposure) and Luminar 2018. I still have Lightroom 5.7 but have pretty much abandoned it. All this jumping around from one programme to another is time consuming but that doesn't bother me. I'm retired and can spend as much or little time on photos as I want. 8)


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2017)

8)


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Nov 19, 2017)

Corral in winter...


----------



## dpc (Nov 19, 2017)

Cold...


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc.

We just got our first snow of the season here.


----------



## dpc (Nov 19, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc.
> 
> We just got our first snow of the season here.




Thanks, Click. It's been white and chilly here for a good two weeks. No letup in sight.  8)


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2017)

Abandoned barn - yesterday morning...


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## hne (Nov 22, 2017)

The Austrians and Norwegians in the group were real sissies that didn't wanna go skiing from the top of the Hintertuxer Gletscher just because of a thermometer saying it was -29°C at the top. I went up with three swedes. Snow at those temperatures isn't the best for downhill skiing, but the photographic opportunities made it totally worth it.


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2017)

Lovely shot, hne.


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2017)

At the local museum two days ago. That purplish colour on the door of the truck is actually there although it looks a tad odd.


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2017)

I really like your picture, dpc. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2017)

Click said:


> I really like your picture, dpc. Well done.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2017)

This past Monday.


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2017)

...Another nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2017)

Click said:


> ...Another nice shot, dpc.




Thanks! 8)


----------



## razashaikh (Nov 23, 2017)

dpc said:


> It's officially autumn but outside says winter where I live.



Great Click DPC!


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2017)

razashaikh said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > It's officially autumn but outside says winter where I live.
> ...




Thanks, razashaikh!


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2017)

Leaves in snow, not to state the obvious. 8)


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.



Merci, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2017)

Long lonesome road...


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2017)

Abandoned farmhouse...


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2017)

Winter fence line...


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the abandoned farmhouse.


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the abandoned farmhouse.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2017)

Beacon Hill Park, Victoria BC, last February...


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2017)

Afternoon sun beginning to set over local reservoir yesterday...


----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2017)

Winter on the prairies... White snow, grey skies...


----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2017)

I posted this last week but didn't like the postprocessing I did, so I revisited the RAW file and like the result much better.


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2017)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.
> [/quote
> 
> Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2017)

Yesterday afternoon. I'm pretty much off Lightroom, so I pp'ed these in DxO PhotoLab.


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2017)

I really like the second picture. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2017)

Click said:


> I really like the second picture. Nicely done, dpc.




Thanks.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2017)

A similar vantage point as a picture I posted yesterday. I thought I'd try it today in portrait orientation and add a rock for some foreground interest.


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2017)

Winter sunrise...


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice winter pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice winter pictures, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2017)

Yesterday morning...


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2017)

Another very nice series, dpc. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2017)

Click said:


> Another very nice series, dpc. Thanks for posting.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2017)

Yesterday...


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Dec 1, 2017)

Footbridge in ice fog...


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2017)

dpc said:


> Footbridge in ice fog...



Another nice one, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Footbridge in ice fog...
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2017)

Local walking path last week...


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2017)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2017)

Sunrise over snowy field this morning...


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2017)

More 'leaves in snow' pictures...


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2017)

Nice series, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc. Keep posting.



Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2017)

The great horned owl that sometimes visits our backyard has been inviting other birds over for lunch again. They can leave quite a mess.


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2017)

Leaf in backyard yesterday morning...


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2017)

8)


----------



## spandau (Dec 15, 2017)

Snow on the Sycamores.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Spandau. 
Beautiful, looks like winter caught the autumn leaves napping. 

Cheers, Graham. 



spandau said:


> Snow on the Sycamores.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2017)

spandau said:


> Snow on the Sycamores.



Beautiful winter scene. Nicely done, spandau.


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2017)

Yesterday morning...


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2017)

I posted this picture quite a long time ago but decided to return to the RAW and give it another crack. Late winter afternoon...


----------



## wldbil (Dec 18, 2017)

Being from Alberta, I love this picture, have seen it many times from Three Hills to Consort.
Lovely work.


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2017)

wldbil said:


> Being from Alberta, I love this picture, have seen it many times from Three Hills to Consort.
> Lovely work.




Thanks! I took the picture between Eston and Brock, Saskatchewan.


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2017)

8)


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2017)

Winter, south-west Saskatchewan...


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2017)

Another nice series. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2017)

Click said:


> Another nice series. Well done, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2017)

Various winter scenes from my environs taken at different times...


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2017)

Winter fence line...


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2017)

Bow River at Banff AB late last March...


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2017)

Details of Bow River last March...


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2017)

Mountain lake in winter, Banff NP, AB...


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2017)

Very nice picture, dpc.

Happy New Year!


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, dpc.
> 
> Happy New Year!




Thanks! A Happy New Year to you and everyone on CR..


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2017)

Winter birch grove...


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 31, 2017)

A twisted version of winter after 40cm snowfall.
5DSR, EF 35mm f/2 and using Topaz Glow for fun.

A Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year to you bhf3737 and to all CR members.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 1, 2018)

Click said:


> Happy New Year to you bhf3737 and to all CR members.


Thanks Click and have fun in 2018.


----------



## tomscott (Jan 1, 2018)

Hallin fell, Ullswater Cumbria. by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2018)

Beautiful picture, Tom. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jan 1, 2018)

I was bored yesterday so I went out in the yard and took some 'leaf in snow' pictures. Maybe I'll try some frozen bubble shots today. Time will tell. It's been awfully cold here the past week. It's -43 now when you factor in the windchill.


----------



## dpc (Jan 1, 2018)

tomscott said:


> Hallin fell, Ullswater Cumbria. by Tom Scott, on Flickr




Nice picture, Tom. I really like the colours of this one.


----------



## becceric (Jan 1, 2018)

While looking about, I noticed the tracks of a bird who was apparently taking dance lessons.


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2018)

@ dpc and becceric,

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 2, 2018)

tomscott said:


> ... Hallin fell, Ullswater Cumbria...



Very nice picture Tom,
I envy you being in the Lake District on such a beautiful day... such a nice place but so often bad weather...

Wiebe.


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2018)

Click said:


> @ dpc and becceric,
> 
> Nice pictures, guys.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2018)

Minimalism...


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2018)

Frost...


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2018)

Freestanding fieldstone wall in winter...


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc.



Thanks!


----------



## tomscott (Jan 2, 2018)

dpc said:


> Nice picture, Tom. I really like the colours of this one.





Click said:


> Beautiful picture, Tom. 8)



Thank you for the kind comments. It was a quick run up the fell before the light disappeared, it was really windy hence the ISO and no tripod lol! I have recently moved to Manchester now and don't often get out into the hills  I really wanted to get out but seeing the family over Christmas is always hectic!



Nat_WA said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > ... Hallin fell, Ullswater Cumbria...
> ...



The weather is often bad but you usually get the most dramatic scenes in these situations. You get beautiful shots when the weather is nice but the interesting images come when the weather doesn't play ball  or soon after a storm. That's the beauty of the place, you will never get a similar image.


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2018)

Home turf...


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2018)

More 'leaf in snow' pictures from yesterday afternoon in my backyard...


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## hne (Jan 4, 2018)

Fog rising from a still not frozen over creek in the -10°C, 11AM sunrise (2.5 hours into golden hour, actually) over half a metre of snow in Umeå, Sweden.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2018)

Nice picture, hne.


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2018)

Reminds me a bit of home, hne. Nice photo.


----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2018)

Farm field...


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2018)

I really like this picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2018)

Click said:


> I really like this picture. Well done, dpc.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## jd7 (Jan 6, 2018)

dpc said:


> Freestanding fieldstone wall in winter...



I like that!


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2018)

jd7 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Freestanding fieldstone wall in winter...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 8, 2018)

To support the great work of dpc (and others) 

A couple of winter pictures from a few years back - when we had a real winter ...

Wiebe.


----------



## tomscott (Jan 8, 2018)

Few from the past...

Same place as the previous but opposite direction.



Hallin Fell, Ullswater, Cumbria - Winter snow by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Down at lake level.



Ullswater Steamer, Cumbria, Winter 2010 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Ullswater, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Aira Force



Aira Force Waterfall Ullswater, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Aira Force Waterfall Ullswater, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Aira Force, Ullswater, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Helveylln


Frozen river step, Helvellyn, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2018)

Beautiful shot, Tom. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2018)

Posted this before a long time ago but have gone back to the RAW and given it another crack.


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2018)

I like the composition of this picture but have never been quite satisfied with the way I've 'developed' it. This is another try at it, not from a CR2 but from a TIFF since the original RAW has gone the way of all flesh.


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2018)

I really like the Aira Force Waterfall black and whites.


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2018)

I like the first picture in particular, Na_WA, with the distant tree line in the fog.


----------



## Duct_Taper (Jan 11, 2018)

Lovely shots, all... I'm inspired to go try and get some decent winter ones myself!


----------



## Bike_05 (Jan 14, 2018)

Two shots from Winter last year, so far unfortunately no winter in sight here in Germany. Trying to get used with the Forum, any reply is very welcome.

Gerhard


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2018)

Bike_05 said:


> Two shots from Winter last year, so far unfortunately no winter in sight here in Germany. Trying to get used with the Forum, any reply is very welcome.
> 
> Gerhard



Very nice shots, Gerhard.

...and Welcome to CR.


----------



## Vern (Jan 19, 2018)

10 inches of snow made for good photo opps in Chapel Hill this week - Morgan Creek.
5DSR, HDR, 11-24 @ 18mm, f9, ISO 100


----------



## Duct_Taper (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice one Vern!

Here are a couple of mine... pretty poor quality shots, but they were taken on expired Kodak Max 400 in a borrowed Rebel II S with my 40 STM so


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2018)

Vern said:


> 10 inches of snow made for good photo opps in Chapel Hill this week - Morgan Creek.
> 5DSR, HDR, 11-24 @ 18mm, f9, ISO 100



Nice picture, Vern.


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2018)

Leaves on snow yesterday...


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2018)

Melting icicle...


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2018)

dpc said:


> Melting icicle...



Cool shot. 8)


----------



## snowleo (Jan 25, 2018)

These two pictures were taken on top of the Eggishorn mountain in Fiesch/Switzerland on January 24th. One picture shows the Aletsch Glacier, the largest glacier in the alps. The other one shows the 'skyline' of the alps including the famous Matterhorn. Both pictures taken from the only safe place (risk of avalanches is extremely high actually).


----------



## snowleo (Jan 25, 2018)

These pictures show the Bettmeralp in the valley of Valais (Wallis) in Switzerland. Actually, the height of the snow is about 2 meters (7 feet) only... not worth the mention! ;D

Most of the snow just fell within 2 days! Some places as Zermatt (home of the famous Matterhorn) had to be closed for traffic during several days because of the extrem danger of avalanches. I tried to make my way through the snow without snow shoes. No chance, I wasn't able to hire a 'sub-snow-marine' 

Some infos:

#bettmeralp02: one more meter and the church would totally be covered with snow
#bettmeralp04: the blackboard of the tourist office
#bettmeralp05: would you cross that tiny bridge?


----------



## snowleo (Jan 25, 2018)

Chasseral Mountain, Jura/Switzerland

The Chasseral is the highest mountain of the Jura ridge (about 1600 m / 5300 feet) in Switzerland. It offers excellent snow shoe opportunities. These shots were taken on January 23rd, 2018.


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2018)

Beautiful series, snowleo. 8)


----------



## littleB (Feb 6, 2018)

Today in a nearby forest.


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2018)

littleB said:


> Today in a nearby forest.



Nice pictures.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2018)

The end of winter, maybe. It looks and feels like mid-January out there.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2018)

dpc said:


> The end of winter, maybe. It looks and feels like mid-January out there.



Same thing in eastern Canada. 

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2018)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > The end of winter, maybe. It looks and feels like mid-January out there.
> ...




Thanks, Click! Looks like spring isn't coming until May this year. We can only hope.


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 24, 2018)

dpc said:


> Melting icicle...



Absolutely Amazing. Perfect Timing.


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2018)

DSP121 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Melting icicle...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 25, 2018)

littleB said:


> Today in a nearby forest.



Great One! The Snow is perfectly complimenting!


----------



## Vern (Dec 13, 2018)

time to revive this thread?

Here are a couple from an early winter snowfall in Chapel Hill. 5DSR, 16-35 III.


----------



## Vern (Dec 13, 2018)

better version cropped and fixed a corner with stamp tool


----------



## dpc (Dec 13, 2018)

Really nice pictures, Vern!


----------



## Pape (Mar 15, 2019)

Couple RP picture from yesterday ,both 70mm ef 70-300mm ii. 
Left one 1/60sec f10 iso 100
right one 1/500s f6,3 iso 400


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice pictures, Pape.


----------



## karishmab (Mar 28, 2019)

Photorex said:


> Very nice the falling leave. Good shot Dylan.
> 
> As this is the winter thread I was reminded of another picture with a flying object, but in horizontal direction instead of vertical direction. I stopped the motion of this thrown snow ball just in the right moment. But I was very lucky capturing this scene. I got this shot with the second attempt. And I was not shooting in burst mode with my first DSLR (EOS 350D).
> 
> ...


Such a cute Penguin soft toy. Loved your shot!


----------



## Pape (Nov 12, 2019)

Seashore view RP 70-300mm 70mm 8 pic panorama


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2019)

It may be autumn according to the calendar, but it's definitely winter by any informed opinion. Yesterday morning.


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2019)

Ditto


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2019)

Ditto yet again


----------

